# Table top high speed camera work



## insch (Jan 17, 2017)

My first time on the forum.

I am doing some work with a high speed camera that I have been loaned. it will shoot at up to 650,000 fps but the resolution drops throught the floor at the highest frame rates. My work is generally going to be close up with quite a few shots in macro. I need powerful lights but they don't necessarily need a very wide spread - around 6 feet maybe. I have a bicycle light that is 800 lumens and that gives me a reasonably decent amount of light when I'm shooting very close up. I need something more powerful though. But I only really have up to around $500 to spend on this. I already have some decent Tungsten lights but, as mains, they will flicker when shooting at high frame rates. I don't have 3-phase power or a generator so can't go for very high wattage (5KW+) Tungsten which would avoid the flicker. So, with my budget that leaves me with battery light options. I could get something like http://www.lightandmotion.com/choose-your-light/stella-pro/stella-1000 but that only gives me 1000 Lumens. A flashlight would give me a lot more output for my money, giving several times higher lumens output - 3000+. Are there disadvantages? I know that the color balance won't be the same as a properly claibrated cmaera light but I could fix that and may shoot in B&W anyway.

Any advice would be great. Thank you.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Jan 17, 2017)

insch said:


> My first time on the forum.
> 
> I am doing some work with a high speed camera that I have been loaned. it will shoot at up to 650,000 fps but the resolution drops throught the floor at the highest frame rates. My work is generally going to be close up with quite a few shots in macro. I need powerful lights but they don't necessarily need a very wide spread - around 6 feet maybe. I have a bicycle light that is 800 lumens and that gives me a reasonably decent amount of light when I'm shooting very close up. I need something more powerful though. But I only really have up to around $500 to spend on this. I already have some decent Tungsten lights but, as mains, they will flicker when shooting at high frame rates. I don't have 3-phase power or a generator so can't go for very high wattage (5KW+) Tungsten which would avoid the flicker. So, with my budget that leaves me with battery light options. I could get something like http://www.lightandmotion.com/choose-your-light/stella-pro/stella-1000 but that only gives me 1000 Lumens. A flashlight would give me a lot more output for my money, giving several times higher lumens output - 3000+. Are there disadvantages? I know that the color balance won't be the same as a properly claibrated cmaera light but I could fix that and may shoot in B&W anyway.
> 
> Any advice would be great. Thank you.



Get boost drivers off EBAY and buy COB LEDs(Bridgelux). You can pull 500+W from 12W battery, 1000W if it's AGM. You only need very short illumination periods. 10000 lumens at 100W is reasonable. You can build in increments of 10000 lumens for <$60-70 + mounting HW and the battery.

Other option is an RC LiPo battery. If you only need a few minutes you could have a fairly small battery.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 22, 2017)

What are you shooting?


----------



## brickcheck (Mar 12, 2017)

You should post some of your photos after you take them. I always like seeing these ultra high frame per second photos


----------

